# Ultimate Self Defense SS?



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

These days I was thinking about a slingshot which might be efficiently used as a self defense weapon and was wondering what it might be? This thinking was inspired by couple of recent violent incidents in the streets of my town and I was thinking what would I do in similar situation and so on..

I remember that we had similar thread but it was not directly oriented at making such a SS and what it would be like.

I thought maybe we could exchange ideas so that we come up with a range of possibilities which anyone here will be able to use.

I suggest that we look at each relevant topic and I will put here some ideas just to seed up the discussion:

One: What are the best places to hold the SS handy - back pocket, round the neck..?

Two: Are there any considerations of size and shape, for example the shape that will not get hooked at the pocket, belt etc. during the fast draw..?

Three: Any preffered material, like aluminum or steel since I gues, then, that the frame could be smal, thin and strong - if that plays any part at all...?

Four: Preffered/best methods and tips of fast draw - such as that crease at the bottom of the handle where some people tuck in the pouch already loaded etc....?

Five: Preffered rubber - bands, tubes - is there any significance there?

Six: Length of active cut; something tells me that in case of danger one probably can not afford a very nice long butterfly, but that the rubbers should be cut short and strong since you need one short strong pull/stretch and that's it..

Seven: What the preffered ammo might be; again, something tells me that here one needs the power a more massive ammo rather than the speed of a smaller one, but then, who knows?

Eight: Any ideas of posture, draw, mental state etc.?

Nine: Probably least popular but necessary topic if we discuss self defense: what might be the most critical and efficient sposts, and most easy to aim; here we are in a tricky territory - one one side we speak here of serious self defense, on the other even in that cases you will probably want to make only the neccessary harm- and not above that; on top of that some spots might be efficient if hit, but difficult to hit etc..?

I know that this thread or this thinking as such might be not so popular, but life brings various situations as I have seen recently so why not make the best use of a slingshot that we carry with ourselves anyway (well, most of us I guess) in a situation that calls for that?

Of course, just as with firearms and self defense, it is you who has to prove that their use and the harm done was necessary and this probably varies across cultures of the globe..

So, what is your opinion or even experience?

chreers

jazz


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think a slingshot would be very effective for self defense. Just sayin'.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Watch out the moderator squad might not like this. For example look at what happened here
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29377-how-to-make-joergsprave-slingshot-knife/

But I think a small pfs type slingshot with single tbg and a in between ammo. After all you can't kill so why try. So maybe 7/16 steel or even lighter. If they are serious they won't be after a quick shot. Short draw and instinctive shooting would serve me for thirty feet, so I won't worry about aiming. And sitting on a slingshot is not comfortable so not the back pocket. I thinck most of it is personal preference. Maybe even a bar back rig for ease of concealment.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

the paladin slingshot or a small slingshot capable of carring ammo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This discussion has come up many times and leads to differences in opinions and a mass epidemic of butt hurt ultimately leading to a post closing.

In the words of Rambo " Let it go! "

View attachment 50505


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Someone once asked Joerg (in a YouTube response) what would be a good way to commit suicide with a slingshot.

Joerg replied "shoot a lion with one". I think the same applies for an "attacker".

The world isn't really that scary, folks!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> Someone once asked Joerg (in a YouTube response) what would be a good way to commit suicide with a slingshot.
> Joerg replied "shoot a lion with one". I think the same applies for an "attacker".
> The world isn't really that scary, folks!


I LoL'd...my sentiments exactly. If you were in it enough to make me come after you with the goal of harm, shooting me with a slingshot would only serve to make your day that much worse...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not too sure how you can talk about SS for self-defense without talking about shooting people, but we'll give it a go. Again.

The 'Homemade Slingshots Forum is not the place for this discussion, though. Look for it in General Off Topic.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 50507


I feel safe with mine!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

wearing flame retardant clothes I hope? Ive asked the same and found out its taboo here...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Not very pocketable though. And dear God, I don't even wanna think about an RTS.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


>


That's about it...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 50528


Every thing slingshot defense I learned from my grandpa. He lives in Texas.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 50529


This is mounted on my car. Cut me off or flip me off and its a bowling ball at ya.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

http://http://zyalt.livejournal.com/984735.htmlWhen I was a kid i had two instances of me shooting another boy. Saved me a beating both times.

As an adult, I would say it would be almost useless. I say almost because right now, in the Ukraine, people are using them in an uprising against the Russian backed government. The news here in the states has almost nothing on it but it has been going on almost a week. Here is a link with pictures and you can see some of the home made sling shots, some big enough to shoot bricks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

this one is great for self-defence whether banded or not. I either carry this or my 'tactical corkscrew' 

seriously though...I do find it funny when people dismiss slings as weapons. OK they might not be as quick to deploy in the street as a handgun but if I have to defend my home against a 'zombie' attack then I think a 20 gramme,sharp-edged lobround from one of my starships will empty a zomby's cranial cavity very effectively!

And what about slingbows???!!! They'll take a grizzly...but people?? Oh deary me no


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank you for your comments, each answer I find relevant, even those which carry a bit of mock in them - they are also informative for me.

Firstly, I see that most people in the forum do not see SS as a defense weapon and since I believe them this saves me from further thinking - I guess, then, that it is better for someone to avoid various situations, to prepare physically, mentaly and othervise better for a defense.

Secondly, if SS is any good at self defense than it might be as ruthie and squirrel squasher hinted above, looks logical to me.

Anyway, I was just curious about the whole thing these days and I got my answers - thanks again.

So, if this thread is likely to bring any harm to the forum then I kindly as the moderators to put it away.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

My money is on the CCW slingshot guy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sometimes the search function and Google can be helpful instead of rehashing a sore topic which reflects badly on our community. May I kindly suggest using it to see what I'm talking about. Some topics don't need to be re discussed over and over with the same results. Butt hurt is always the end result. The people with the strongest opinions get hurt the most.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm covered I have a great pair of running shoes Lol


----------

